# Anybody else like salamanders



## jeffstort (Apr 23, 2014)

I have always liked salamanders just as much as I like tortoises. I was wondering if anybody else on this forum had any of them. I have a tiger yellow spotted and a blue spotted


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't have any but they are awesome. I have a weakness for all reptilians and amphibians.


----------



## shanu303 (Apr 24, 2014)

i wish i owned one but in INDIA keeping ANY KIND of reptile is banned although we have lots of house lizards stopping by our houses every now and then


----------



## Tjbemis (Jun 17, 2014)

We actually have some larvae right now, but have no idea what type they are, only that they're NYS, from the Southern Tier. Do you by any chance know how to identify larvae? They're about 2 inches long now, getting colors /patterns. We'd like to set up a bigger habitat, but without knowing what kind they are, we're not sure which route to take... Aquatic or terrarium. I can post pics if you think you can help.


----------



## naturalman91 (Jun 17, 2014)

shanu303 said:


> i wish i owned one but in INDIA keeping ANY KIND of reptile is banned although we have lots of house lizards stopping by our houses every now and then



wow i couldn't live there then lol why is it banned?


----------



## G_Vincey (Jun 17, 2014)

shanu303 said:


> i wish i owned one but in INDIA keeping ANY KIND of reptile is banned although we have lots of house lizards stopping by our houses every now and then



It's madd that in a country that actually has wild tortoises you can't own them as pets but then in a country like England where there are no wild tortoises or turtles I don't think, yet we can have them as pets and in some cases don't even need paperwork.


----------



## Tjbemis (Jun 18, 2014)

Salamanders are amphibians, not reptiles.


----------



## shanu303 (Jun 18, 2014)

i know salamanders are reptiles...sorry forgot to mention "Reptiles and Amphibians alike" are banned from being kept as pets....


----------



## shanu303 (Jun 18, 2014)

naturalman91 said:


> wow i couldn't live there then lol why is it banned?


there is no specific or exact reason.... but from what i know is that Indian Star population is declining and most indian people keep tortoises only because tortoises are considered lucky, good omen, in indian culture and 99% of those people don't have the dedication and don't know how to properly care for these creatures.... most only feed tomato and cucumber to the tortoises for the rest of its life... and breeding program in india is pretty much impossible and rare because most people are not that dedicated and involved so we don't have Any Captive bred tortoises.... most almost 97% of the tortoise kept illegally as pet come from the wild.... the native tribes find it easy source of money to capture these creatures and sell to people.... so the government thought it'd be in best of interests of the tortoise to ban their ownership.....because our government has already many basic and grave problems related to humans, they simply can't start a program of distributing NOC's or Permits to individuals regarding ownership of tortoises,.... you would be astonished to know that the trend of keeping fishes and aquariums has just kicked off in the last 10-15 years in india..... before that not many people were involved in it ..... Dogs and parrots were the most found pets....


----------



## G_Vincey (Jun 18, 2014)

Shanu303, now I understand why it is illegal and it makes sense.. Thank you for that, I didn't know that.. 

So can you apply for a permit to keep them legally or is it strictly forbidden?


----------



## shanu303 (Jun 18, 2014)

G_Vincey said:


> Shanu303, now I understand why it is illegal and it makes sense.. Thank you for that, I didn't know that..
> 
> So can you apply for a permit to keep them legally or is it strictly forbidden?


as i said the government is so busy with the issues regarding humans.... they don't provide or have any system of giving out permits..... the illegally owned tortoises are sometimes seized and dumped in locals zoos where they are kept with rabbits sometimes and are fed food prepared for rabbits... what i want to portray is that even the wildlife authority is not totally dedicated in proper care and rehabilitation... they just want to seize in the name of law and then dump the headache of caring, with the tortoises ending up in local zoos or other horrible facilities... there are laws but not properly practiced ..... but the authorities in southern india are strict and proper in this manner.... they properly rehabilitate the seized tortoise... but the no. of dedicated authorities is very low hence the indian star tortoises are greatly affected.....


----------



## shanu303 (Jun 18, 2014)

@jeffstort i am really sorry to highjack your thread... we shall move our further conversations to a new thread... sorry 

@G_Vincey if you have any further queries or anything to ask just pm me...  let's not wave off from the topic of this thread.....


----------



## G_Vincey (Jun 18, 2014)

shanu303 said:


> @jeffstort i am really sorry to highjack your thread... we shall move our further conversations to a new thread... sorry
> 
> @G_Vincey if you have any further queries or anything to ask just pm me...  let's not wave off from the topic of this thread.....



My bad.. And as for the original question, I like Salamanders but have never owned one.. Maybe one day though, @jeffstort, do u have any pics of your yellow and blue spotted's?


----------



## shanu303 (Jun 18, 2014)

shanu303 said:


> @jeffstort i am really sorry to highjack your thread... we shall move our further conversations to a new thread... sorry
> 
> @G_Vincey if you have any further queries or anything to ask just pm me...  let's not wave off from the topic of this thread.....


sorry wrong spelling highjack= "hijack"


----------



## N2TORTS (Jun 19, 2014)

I let these guys roam free around the yard. We also have some native type "sallie" but they are very small...almost worm like.


----------



## SunnySideUp (Jun 19, 2014)

I've always thought that salamanders are adorable, especially the ones with vivid colors. I've never had a chance to own one, nor have I ever been able to spot one in the wild (supposedly there are some native species up here?). Anyways, they're cool little creatures. I'd love to see pictures of yours.


----------



## mikeh (Jun 19, 2014)

As kids in Slovakia we used to come across Salamandra Salamandra in abundance amongst a damp concrete retaining wall around our elementary school. We would find dozen or so every time. They were always tightly tucked against the wall and vegetation. We were told they were poisonous, so we never really handled them. Couple times we did they were very calm barely moving. 
The deep black and vivid yellow contrast was quite striking.


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jun 23, 2014)

I love salamanders. I grew up in Michigan and we had all sorts that I would find under logs as a kid.

Blue-spotted's were the most common






One year we had an enormous tiger salamander get trapped in the winter cover for the pool ( a huge tarp that you cover the pool with and fill with water, it was basically a swamp in the spring). My dad just about drowned himself trying to get it out safety.

I don't have any terrestrial salamanders but I have these goof balls. Ghost and Shaggy dog the axolotls.


----------

